# "Lite Catch" scores some cobia!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

With the forcast not looking too good we decided to try it for a few hours Sunday morning. We were greeted with better that predicted seas. (sorry Helo-Hunter, i thought it would not be fishable) Not 10 min. in we spot a 40 or so pounder that goes down on us. We find the fish again and WayneO offers a jig and we are on! With that fish in the boat we can relax and find another. Not long after that we find a pair of fish both really nice fish. Tobbe offers up an eel and so does WayneO. Both fish eat!!!! Tobbe has the larger of the 2. All of a sudden Tobbe's eel comes flying out of the mouth of the larger of the 2 fish! Dang!!!! WayneO is still hooked up! Tobbe gets on deck with the hooked fish while we drag it around for about 30 min. trying to get the larger fish to eat again. Well that never happens so we decide to give Tobbe a break and net the fish. WayneO was not ready for that fish to weigh as much as it did!! After a battle WayneO and Tobbe get the fish in the boat!! Oh no i didn't call him a sissy or anything!! It was a nice fish! We ended the day 3 for 7 best i can recall. Great day on the water but we did take a beating in the tower! The fish tipped the scales at Outcast at 64.51 pounds.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Capt. Scott!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try again with the pic's.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice fish and a good day for you guys for sure. We went 0-1 and agree that the seas were better than predicted but I am sore from being in the tower.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang- wish I'd gone out with ya'll. Great day of fishing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hi Scott*

One good looking gal with two really ugly men!!!! See ya thursday.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job.. sounds like ya got that cobia magnet workin again.. 

rich


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice cobe wish I could have got out Sunday.


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

well done hope they move toward orange beach soon


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

After the netting celebration!


----------

